# Wie ein Floh...



## VALENGO (Apr 29, 2016)

I found this cute little friend and I wanted to share. Didn´t see it before. Wiki says it was fast for its age. It is hard to believe that it is not a cartoon character.
Its name DFW T 28 Floh.










DFW Floh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2016)

Must have been a bitch to land in a cross-wind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 30, 2016)

Most aircraft of that era flew from big open fields whenever possible, they just always landed into the wind.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm looking at those short wings in relation to the oblong fuselage...I bet the roll-rate on that was deplorable...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 30, 2016)

Ridiculous shape and probably with miserable flying characteristics.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 30, 2016)

Neat little plane, reminds me of the old Gee Bee racer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2016)

tyrodtom said:


> Most aircraft of that era flew from big open fields whenever possible, they just always landed into the wind.



I knew someone would mention that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Apr 30, 2016)

The man in the picture is not playing, he´s trying to see ahead!.


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 30, 2016)

I've found the DFW T28 in one of my books. It flew in late 1915, had a top speed of 112 mph with a 100hp Mercedes DI. A pretty good speed for that time period. 20 foot span, and 14 foot length , a tiny plane.
It mentions nothing else about it's performance. One flight, evidently, in which that speed was attained, and minor damage on landing.
But no interest was shown by German aviation authorities, ( I wonder why ??) so further development was abandoned.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2016)

I just read a little about the T.28 and it was actually a fighter prototype and it was armed with an LMG 08/15!

And here I thought it was an experimental or sport project...

Here's another view of it:


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2016)

For a one-off, it sure gained a lot of attention...






















Geo


----------



## tyrodtom (May 1, 2016)

Might have been pretty comfortable on cold days. It looks like the pilot's feet were almost resting on that inline 6 Mercedes engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2016)

Just noticed, stealth from the front and back, big a$$ target from the sides.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2016)

Geo, there you go for your "late night musing" GB idea...

A WWI aircraft AND a Prototype aircraft all rolled into one!


----------



## VALENGO (May 1, 2016)

Could we find enough pics for "happiest T28 you have ever seen'" thread?.


----------

